# Das 1. offizielle Anglerboard - Kutterangeln



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2004)

Es gibt das offizielle Anglerboardtreffen am Edersee, schon "klassische Treffen" von Boardies wie in Meschendorf und zig Treffen und Angelreisen, die Angler über das Anglerboard selber organisiert haben. 


Lange haben wir nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, zusammen mit 20, 30 oder 40 Boardies mal ein Anglerboardkuttertreffen zu veranstalten. 2 Tage Dorsche fangen, die Seeluft geniessen, abends vielleicht zusammen kochen, auf jeden Fall aber mal miteinander quatschen und Spass haben.

Geholfen hat uns dabei unser neuer Werbepartner MS Forelle aus Heikendorf

Nicht umsonst hat dieses Schiff unter der Leitung von Bernd Mielitz bei den Anglern einen guten Ruf. Das liegt nicht nur am Service sondern natürlich auch an den Fangergebnissen. Bernd bemüht sich immer, seine Gäste an den Fisch zu bringen - und dies fast immer erfolgreich. 

Viele Gäste von Bernd, die von auswärts kommen, übernachten in der Appartementanlage "Fördeblick", wenn sie mit der Forelle unterwegs sind. Die gemütlichen 4 - Zimmer - Appartements sind auch auf Angler eingerichtet: Kühltruhen zur Versorgung des Fanges stehen bereit. Und zusammen mit der "MS Forelle" bietet auch die Anlage "Fördeblick" den Mitgliedern vom Anglerboard ein tolles Angebot. 

Vom 08.06.  - 11.06. 2004 können wir daher den Mitgliedern ein Top - Angebot machen, da beide Partner ihre Leistungen für Anglerboardmitglieder verbilligt anbieten. Wobei natürlich trotzdem alle Leistungen wie normal erbracht werden. Für nur 95,00 Euro pro Person kann man an oben genanntem Datum mit anderen Boardies zusammen den Dorschen nachstellen. 


Leistungen:
· Anreise am 08.06. abends in der Appartementanlage "Fördeblick" 
· Am 09. Und 10.06. Angeln mit Frühstück und Mittagessen an Bord mit der MS Forelle
· Am 11.06. morgends Verabschiedung und Heimfahrt
· 3 Übernachtungen in 4 - Bett - Appartements
· 2 Kutterausfahrten inkl. Frühstück und Mittag
· Preis/Person: 95,00

Wer will, kann dieses Angebot nutzen, um gleich ein verlängertes Wochenende an der Küste mit einzuplanen (bitte bei der Anmeldung gleich vermerken, nach der Veranstaltung gelten die normalen Preise!!). Wir haben den Termin extra so gelegt, dass am Wochenende noch Plätze auf der Forelle und im "Fördeblick"
frei sind.

Wie immer gilt: Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!!

ACHTUNG:
· Die Buchungen werden in der Reihenfolge des Einganges angenommen, bis die 
Plätze (maximal 40) belegt sind.
· Anmeldeschluss: 30.04. 2004
· Zu bezahlen ist direkt nach Anmeldung per Überweisung!! 
· Anmeldung ist erst nach der Überweisung gültig

Anmeldung unter: magazin@Anglerboard.de

Bernhard Mielitz, der Kapitän der MS Forelle, wird uns - wenn zeitlich alles klappt wie geplant - am 08.06. abends in der Anlage "Fördeblick" begrüssen und uns auf die Angeltage einstimmen. Da können auch die nicht so seeerfahrenen Boardies die ersten Tipps und Infos direkt vom Käptn kriegen!

3 Mitfahrer stehen schon (fast) fest: Dok, Franky und Thomas9904.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn wir möglichst viele Boardies an Bord treffen würden.


----------



## scholle01 (12. Januar 2004)

So ein Sch....!

Granatenangebot und ich bin da gerade aus Norge zurück. Da spielt die Regierung wohl nicht mit. Schade!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2004)

Wir hoffen, dass die Resonanz so gut ist, dass wir das wie das Treffen am Edersee jedes Jahr machen können.
Dann kannste ja näxtes Jahr mitkommen


----------



## rob (12. Januar 2004)

ohhh das klingt verlockend.....mhhh werde es mir durch den kopf gehen lassen!#h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2004)

Is bestimmt sehr verlockend und eine Speridee, aber mitten in der Woche wird das zu der Zeit nichts bei mir. Im Sommer muß ich schon froh sein wenn ich meinen Jahresurlaub wie geplant bekomme.


----------



## schlot (12. Januar 2004)

Super Idee,
sehr verlockend aber in der Woche leider nicht machbar!
Pflichtveranstaltung mit Regierung, ist ja verlängertes Wochenende in Bayern (Fronleichnam)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2004)

Gerade wegen dem Feiertag haben wir das ja in die Woche gelegt.
Mal sehen obs klappt )


----------



## Kunze (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Tolle Sache.

Leider verplane ich jeden meiner Urlaubstage norgemäßig.

Da bleibt kaum Spielraum. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2004)

Wat denn für ein Feiertag? Im Juni? Wo gibs so was?


----------



## Tiffy (12. Januar 2004)

10 Juni ist Fronleichnam oder auf Englisch Happy Kadaver . Gibt es bei uns. Ich kann aber trotzdem leider nicht. Hab Dienst auf Arbeit :c


----------



## leguan8 (14. Januar 2004)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Wedaufischer (14. Januar 2004)

"Ich bin dabei.",

schön wenn ich das auch sagen könnte!:c 

Ich kann schon froh sein wenn ich im Sommer meinen Jahresurlaub  bekomme. Also kann ich mir diese Geschichte schon mal abschminken.


----------



## klee (14. Januar 2004)

Echt schlechter zeitpunkt


----------



## Ace (15. Januar 2004)

eine richtig gute Idee...aber leider kann ich nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2004)

Leider ist so: Egal welcher Zeitpunkt gewählt worden wäre: Immer hätte es eingien nicht gepasst:-((


----------



## klee (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo  Thomas

aber mitten in der woche is echt schlecht  .Ein wochende währe für viele besser ,dan währe die anzahl der angler auch höher.#h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2004)

Das Problem: 
Die Kutter (alle, nicht nur die Forelle) sind normalerweise am Wochenende schon immer gut gebucht.
Speziell die Forelle als anerkannt gutes Schiff, da muss man schon weit über1 Jahr im Voraus für eine Vollcharter buchen.
Und dann darf man dabei nicht das finanzielle Risiko vergessen:
Kriegt man nicht genügend Leute zusammen, bleibt Dok auf der Kohle sitzen!
Daher die Wahl mit dem Feiertag und der Möglichkeit, ein verlängertes Wochenende nachzuschieben.


----------



## buggs (15. Januar 2004)

Wo genau ist das Kutterangel???


----------



## Palometta (15. Januar 2004)

Bin da leider schon ausgebucht :c 

Mit Frau und Freunden in Paris

Zugeständniss für Meschendorf   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Dancer1230 (15. Januar 2004)

Super Idee.Wenn ich Urlaub bekomme bin ich dabei.Gruß Peter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2004)

Buggs: Kiel Heikendorf mit der MS Forelle


----------



## buggs (15. Januar 2004)

Danke Thomas,
wie sieht es aus mit meinen Boardhund?
wenn ich denn mit bringen kann kommen wir (Bambi und Buggs)


----------



## Köhlerjan (15. Januar 2004)

*Heimschläfer*

Muß man den das Angebot mit Übernachtung nehmen?
Kiel kann ich auch so erreichen, was kostet den nur die Kutterfahrt. Abends geht es doch eh wieder in den Hafen oder?
Gruß Jan
Heimschläfer


----------



## klee (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thomas,
leider hat berlin so einen feiertag nich imProgramm.#h #h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2004)

@ Köhlerjan: Da machen wir auch was ohne Übernachtung, wenn Du an beiden Tagen mitkommst.
Musste dafür abends ein Bier ausgeben)
@ Buggs: Wegen dem hgund setz Dich am besten mit dem Käpt`n Bernd Mielitz in Verbindung, das weiss ich auch nicht wie das mit Hunden ist (niicht dass der arme Kerl nachher am Pilker hängt oder zum anfüttern verwendet wird)


----------



## Köhlerjan (16. Januar 2004)

*Bier für St Pauli*

Wie, Bier für 40 Leute?
Na gut mal sehen im Astra Kasten sind ja glaube ich noch 36 drin. Und Pauli wird dann auch unterstüzt.
Was soll es den kosten?
Vieleicht kommen dann ja noch mehr aus unserer Umgebung mit.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2004)

@ Köhlerjan: War ja erst mal so ne Idee mit dem Bier.
Wegen dem Preis ohne Übernachtung mach ich noch klar, mail mich dazu mal an.
Zum günstigeren Preis dürfen aber nur AB  - Member mit, andere dürfen sich anmelden, müssen aber voll zahlen.


----------

